# Sight Casting Headaches



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

AMiller said:


> He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this.


Sounds about right. Welcome to the shit.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I don't take my "friends" sightfishing that can't place a cast. True friends are those that can and I only have a couple few true friends


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s about how it goes. I rarely get to be on the pointy end of my skiff unless I’m walking on the boat at the dock. you’ll find that if you have a couple of solid poling and sight casting buddies you’re doing great.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

AMiller said:


> Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.


My dog can't perform surgery, but he can double haul like a CHAMP!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

None of my friends could tell a fly rod from a push pole anyway.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

It sounds mean, but I don't take people that cant make an accurate cast. If they do happen to end up on my skiff and can't cast, I don't invite them back.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

That makes those friends really special that can do both!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

It can be a sticky situation. I have friends who want to learn how to fly cast and so if they're up front and willing to learn I'll work with them.

But I'm not as harsh as @scissorhands - everybody has a bad day or gets buck fever. I don't consider myself a good caster but I am competent and can accurately place a fly the majority of the time. But I won't BS and claim I can drop in a cast at 90-100' and there are plenty of times I've blown a chip shot inside 20'. Hell, those chip shots where the fish all of the sudden shows up 10 feet from the bow are probably the hardest of all IMHO.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> It can be a sticky situation. I have friends who want to learn how to fly cast and so if they're up front and willing to learn I'll work with them.
> 
> But I'm not as harsh as @scissorhands - everybody has a bad day or gets buck fever. I don't consider myself a good caster but I am competent and can accurately place a fly the majority of the time. But I won't BS and claim I can drop in a cast at 90-100' and there are plenty of times I've blown a chip shot inside 20'. Hell, those chip shots where the fish all of the sudden shows up 10 feet from the bow are probably the hardest of all IMHO.


Gotta practice that flick cast! Or tenkara.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Spin gear, maybe give them a little distance. It can be hard to accurately flip out a sub-30' shot if you don't do it often.

I realize you're speaking more in generalities though, so I'd just encourage them to practice on land. I often meet my buddies on lunch break and throw fly rods for 15 min or so at some targets. You can use paper plates or whatever, but I just bought a cheap ring toss set off amazon.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

For friends like that.............

_Trolling Motor + Popping Cork + Live Shrimp = Bent Rods_


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have someone who is willing to put in the effort to improve casting & poling skills, get them on the skiff as much as you can and bring them up to speed.

My wife automatically knows who is texting me most nights. She knows its not another woman...especially when I've been muttering about low / incoming tides while sitting at the vise or have been tying leaders while we watch TV...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


Somewhat common. This forum is a good way to find serious fly rod casters and skiff owners. Also fly shop socials and events plus clients from guiding. I count five skiff owners from this forum I would not have met any other way. All great humans and can cast and push a skiff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Coaching someone is it's own skillset that's separate from everything else. This is not meant to be a moral high horse statement but I try to invite people based on their enthusiasm rather than their ability. I find hardcore guys difficult to fish with at times but that's a different topic all together.

I'd rather fish with someone who sucks but is thrilled to be out there. At least I can give that person some tools to help themselves . Plus it's no fun to watch a guy who's caught a million redfish catch a million and one. It's way cooler when someone who doesn't get to do it all the time gets to stick a big fish. Otherwise you end up fishing with some dude in a Simms costume that you picked up at a fly shop. He's probably got a pair of hackle pliers on his key chain or some other red flag.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

My wife had fished a few local tournaments with me. She loves fishing for reds but due to kids, work, weather, and everything else. She doesn’t get to go out as much as I do. So prior to the tournament I’ll put the casting platform or cooler on the ground and set up 5 gallon buckets at different distances and angles and have her practice casting until she can hit them all. I have actually started doing it while getting the boat ready if I haven’t been out in a few weeks. 

Like they said above. Pick a few that are willing to put the time in to get better and stick with them.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Imagine living in DFW and trying to find folks that can cast, match schedules, split cost instead of mooch and pole a skiff. Many have never seen the coast. 

My best friend is a ******* that will jerry rig anything he gets his hands on. 

I am about done trying. I can’t even find anyone to go catch a carp with here in a fly. I am relegated to fishing alone or croaker soaking. I choose alone. 

Also, same issue with wife, she loves spinning gear and being in water but she can’t go as much.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

You could always sit in your car with some binoculars and scout the local fly shop casting classes. Pick the ringer out of the group.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahahaha, yea, I guess so.

Honestly a half ass caster would be fine. It’s more about overall competence around a boat, poling, learning fly gear items like knots and material. The list goes on. 

Just venting, my wife has to hear this all the time so it’s nice to direct it elsewhere. Anyway, first world problems.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nobody learns if they don't get to go. Sure we all want to have a set of top notch fishing buddies that are fun, great fly guys, can pole, know how to help with the skiff, etc, etc, etc. I do not know a single person that has too many friends like that.

If you take them once and they are fun to fish with but they suck then I'd keep taking them. Help them get better. I'd much rather take a fun guy who is struggling to learn than an really good fisherman who is a butt head.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I cast over their head and proceed to catch a fish. After a few trips they usually get better. There was a time you probably sucked.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Fish solo.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have cast to tailing catfish. Then when they catch it tell them they missed the red by x amount.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Coaching someone is it's own skillset that's separate from everything else. This is not meant to be a moral high horse statement but I try to invite people based on their enthusiasm rather than their ability. I find hardcore guys difficult to fish with at times but that's a different topic all together.
> 
> I'd rather fish with someone who sucks but is thrilled to be out there. At least I can give that person some tools to help themselves . Plus it's no fun to watch a guy who's caught a million redfish catch a million and one. It's way cooler when someone who doesn't get to do it all the time gets to stick a big fish. Otherwise you end up fishing with some dude in a Simms costume that you picked up at a fly shop. He's probably got a pair of hackle pliers on his key chain or some other red flag.


Made me look up hackle pliers!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i fish alone....
if they either cant sit still/ be quiet or cast i take them crabbing..


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Almost all of my fly fishing experience has been trout, and blueline creeks at that. I can cast accurately in tight spaces. Put me on the "pointy end of the boat" (I love that description) and I can't hit the back of the boat. I'm working on open water casting for distance and accuracy, and I'm improving, but not there yet. I'd love to learn to pole, but logistics of being on the coast keep me from getting that to happen. 
I have carried friends fly fishing and run into pretty much the same thing on moving water as you guys have on still or tidal water. Just a simple roll cast blows some people's minds.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Give them the first shot then take yours from the platform of they fail!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


Get some new friends


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ya know this is a common porblem. Not only can't they cast, they wont go. My boat sits all winter cause no one wants to go. I cant find any of my friends to go after poons cause they cant cast a fly. I took a no fly fisher Tarpon fishing and while i was on the front waiting for fish to come down the cute he was chunking huge plastic baits to the front of the boat. I can still hear that kersplash that probably chased every Tarpon within miles


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Some you take to flats and some you take to the sandbar.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not easy finding fly fishing friends that are competent let alone friends that can tie a knot. Then when you do you hope you mesh well enough to be on the boat for hours. Then when you find those people you hope your schedules can line up. That turns out to be nearly impossible. I have taught my main fishing buddies everything about sight fishing. Now with everyone in my circle having young kids fishing isn't even on the priority list.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I didn’t mean it rude. I like to help folks. I also like to fish and I have a fairly demanding career so when I go if someone sets the trip back due to lack of catching on to methods they have been taught many times over it’s frustrating. 

Bottom line is, this niche fishing we call fly fishing takes commitment and hard work. Something many just aren’t willing to do anymore. 

On a light note, some of these post are cracking me up, the tarpon fishing as the guy splashed the huge plastic up front was a good one. haha


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Honestly, I get to fish about once a week. Maybe more, but generally once a week. I have a list of people asking to go. Typically these are the "I used to fish when I was a kid back in XXXX and love being on boats." I take them when I can and will usually just soak bait with these kind of friends and can have a great time. But, I really, really like to fish solo. There's something so peaceful about it. Then, I have a couple friends that can truly fish and it's a real treat to go with them. Just don't get to do that but once a month or so.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


Most friends aren’t suited to be fishing or hunting partners unfortunately. I’m just happy to find someone that will show up on time without needing to make half a dozen stops, and won’t talk or complain the whole time, or want to go home after 3-4 hours. 

I could care less if they miss shots on fish, it would be nice if they can keep the boat pointed in the right direction though. I fish solo most of the time, which doesn’t bother me, but I do enjoy some company from time to time.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Speaking of fly fishing in one of the replies. I took a buddy from work fishing. He fly fishes. First time I have taken anyone fly fishing. Cool, but a lot of work and more required from person poling. And looks like too much work. We had crappy conditions. I did well on shrimp. He had no luck. Close but nope! Kind of like a new girl friend. Wine, dine, fool around but she won’t let you have it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is this buddy a female?






have you tried spanish fly........


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


Consider by ur self


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Coaching someone is it's own skillset that's separate from everything else. This is not meant to be a moral high horse statement but I try to invite people based on their enthusiasm rather than their ability. I find hardcore guys difficult to fish with at times but that's a different topic all together.
> 
> I'd rather fish with someone who sucks but is thrilled to be out there. At least I can give that person some tools to help themselves . Plus it's no fun to watch a guy who's caught a million redfish catch a million and one. It's way cooler when someone who doesn't get to do it all the time gets to stick a big fish. Otherwise you end up fishing with some dude in a Simms costume that you picked up at a fly shop. He's probably got a pair of hackle pliers on his key chain or some other red flag.


Agreed. As a guide, just this year, I have had six clients cast and land their first red drum on fly. With a special needs teenager, the best part of the day a few weeks ago was staking out the skiff and taking a wading tour of a coastal estuary with the teenager and his grandmother. All very rewarding events for me and the clients. My comments about finding fishing partners with passion and skill is for the hundreds if not thousands of new skiff owners that purchase *poling *skiffs and expect to some how automatically convert friends and family into taking a comfortable position on the poling platform or putting a fly in front of a moving fish from a moving skiff.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The truth hurts


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I know some of you guys do this for a living so I'm not telling you something you don't already know but for us weekend hacks... my best fishing buddies are good all around guys and don't even ask what to bring.... they have homemade steak sandwiches, water, and good beer in the cooler and jump out of the truck whenever we pull into the gas station or to pay the ramp fee, and then help me wash the boat before heading home. One called me over to his place twice this spring for 10lb bags of fresh wahoo he caught the day before on another friend's boat. For those guys, I couldn't care less how they cast.

As far as spinning gear, tell them they can only bring one rod and you're fishing lures only. It helps to stick one or two rods and the same type lures. Tossing a 3/8 oz spoon with a MH rod feels much different than a M or ML rod with a small paddle tail or a live shrimp or a popping cork. Changing lures every 5 min is hard to get the muscle memory down.

Worst case, next time you can't go fishing.. invite them over to the house and set up some paper plates in the yard at various distances and make a game of it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If you think it ,say it. Grab your bride , get that 5 month old a Sabaki rig. Cant get them started too early. Fishing “buddies” w skills get harder to find every year. Local fly fly shop may be a source of casters in need. I kind of figured most folks who don’t fish for a living ,probably do fish by themselves, more than not. I know I do .I was hoping it wasn’t a personal thing. Lol. Most folks are in a boat by themselves for one reason or another.
I’m on the other end of things my daughter is 17 ,boyfriend ,drivers license ,car hasn’t looked at her flyrod in over a year it seems . Pretty sure my wife was fishing with me early on just to appease me , bailed out really quick when the baby girl got old enough to go .Isn’t there a song “alone again ,naturally” ? Born to walk alone?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

most of my friends have no interest in fishing. they are guys I met riding dirt bikes over the last 20 or so years and they don't get excited about sitting in a boat.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I do fish alone a lot. And I enjoy that. It’s calming and when the line doesn’t go tight I know I only have myself to blame. 

I think the reel problem is in scheduling. I have maybe two friends that know as much as I do about shallow water and can hold their own fishing. But they also have boats and people who want to go fishing with them. When the stars align we usually crush them. But those days are few and far between. 

For my less experienced friends I think I’m just gonna be up front with em and say hey I’m gonna give you 1 or 2 shots at a fish before I take one.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

anytide said:


> is this buddy a female?
> 
> No, I was giving an example of all the effort applied and no reward. I guess it could be taken differently.
> 
> ...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> I have carried friends fly fishing and run into pretty much the same thing on moving water as you guys have on still or tidal water. Just a simple roll cast blows some people's minds.


Yeah...don't ask me to mend line on moving water...


----------



## Clay Witt (Apr 1, 2019)

If anybody needs a Shooter around Tampa Bay Im more than willing to tryout!!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Swe said:


> Give them the first shot then take yours from the platform of they fail!


This. Or after a couple botched tries time to swap places. This does a couple things. 
1) they got the first shot or two
2) They learn to make opportunities count and should (judging they appreciate the sport) try a little harder the next time. 
3) Let’s them learn how to maneuver and pole the boat better and they get to see you make a cast or how to present the fly/lure. This is a team game so if they get the boat to where you need it and you catch a fish they should feel like helped produce the fish. I’ve never caught a bonefish but I’ve pushed multiple people to them and was just as happy to help them get to the fish, hooked and landed. 
4) Also when they are on the platform they can have a better view of what’s going on. Sometimes seeing the fish will help with understanding how they move. 

I think it’s just practice and finding a person who doesn’t necessarily have the initial skill but the ability and want to learn and is coachable.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’ve always enjoyed putting someone on a fish more than catching a fish. had some high school boys at the house last night ,one of them fishing for the first time ever. now that’s a chance to make a difference. No luck ,but he was grinning


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> This is a team game


Yup. 

If you don't get a charge out of watching a redfish or snook crush a well presented fly after spotting it from the poling platform and making the call then you need to find another game.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I love to watch folks catch fish too! 

I spend many trips just searching for fish and keeping people's gear working properly and showing them how to get on fish. It gets old especially when you are financing these trips too. 

Its time to do what I like for a bit.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a handful of fishing buddies who are dedicated to the long rod and can pole. The issue is often scheduling. One dude travels extensively for his career and he has 4 kids. Another dude has similar issues. A third can almost always do weekends but he's younger in his career and doesn't have the mid-week flexibility I do. With my boys' activities it's a lot easier for me to take off mid-week than it is on a weekend, especially looking for good conditions- I can usually keep an eye on the weather and if it looks right I just need 24 hours notice and can bug out. So I fish solo a good bit.

I also have friends who's idea of fishing is drowning bait and brews. Unless you're a blood relation those folks only get invited when we're taking the kids out fishing.

The last non-kid fishing trip I took with somebody who couldn't cast was a guy who wanted to learn to fly fish. We had actually never met but his brother-in-law was my tarpon guide over in the Panhandle for a number of years before he had to give it up because of having a young family and the strain on his home life. We became friends and bullshitted about family and he told me his BIL lived in Houston as I did, was an ex-jock too, and we'd get along. Basically after years of my guide buddy trying to get him to learn to fly cast the dude finally decided to learn and my guide buddy


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I also have friends who's idea of fishing is drowning bait and brews. Unless you're a blood relation those folks only get invited when we're taking the kids out fishing.


This...exactly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> This...exactly.


My 4 year old doesn’t drown bait and never will. He can cast a soft plastic and catch fish. If you teach them with live or dead shrimp that’s what they’ll learn. He will be chunking a baitcaster before 1st grade if I can help it.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

These are my main non-fly fishing buddies:

A. "Bob" only fishes artificial, almost exclusively soft plastics. He's a bow hog but a great inshore fisherman for trout/snook/reds. Pouts when he can't see grass flats and gives upset when the depth finder reads more than 4 ft. Seems to think the trolling motor or pole moving you along is the same thing as current when it comes to moving water so the boat never stops. Hates offshore, hates the reef, thinks time chasing tarpon and bones is a waste of time. I put him on his first bonefish, he was bitching and moaning the whole time until he hooked one.

B. "Joe" is perhaps an even better inshore fisherman for trout/snook/reds, easy to get along with, but a damn good offshore guy who really prefers offshore. This means anytime (not very often) the seas allow we're chasing mahi, wahoo, tuna, etc. Will troll or look for weeds for hours. Not really interested in tarpon or bonefish. 

C. "Mike" is not a great fisherman but there is no monetary reason he's not catching fish. You name it, he has it! Buys 5-10 dozen live shrimp on the way to ramp and fishes them with either with a small egg sinker or a popping cork when inshore. Can't stand offshore but will fish the reef all day and gets chum and bait all over the boat when we do so. I put him on his first tarpon.... sight casted with a live shrimp.

D. "Dan" is the world's worst fisherman but the nicest guy. Just happy to be on the boat and goes along with anything.

So here you have it... constant disagreement over where to fish, how to fish, what to fish for. No matter what I do, someone is not happy... but they'll be back next weekend.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahahahaha, that is so true. This thread is pretty comical.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My 4 year old doesn’t drown bait and never will. He can cast a soft plastic and catch fish. If you teach them with live or dead shrimp that’s what they’ll learn. He will be chunking a baitcaster before 1st grade if I can help it.


I have daughters instead of sons. I do whatever it takes to get them on the boat with me right now.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> D. "Dan" is the world's worst fisherman but the nicest guy. Just happy to be on the boat and goes along with anything.


This guy should be your project.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

crboggs said:


> This guy should be your project.


He will be the best out of all of them if you teach him.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

standing still for half a day staring at the water for a fish to come by is......
well you know hard to explain.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My 4 year old doesn’t drown bait and never will. He can cast a soft plastic and catch fish. If you teach them with live or dead shrimp that’s what they’ll learn. He will be chunking a baitcaster before 1st grade if I can help it.


Philistine. 

Put a fly rod in that boy’s hand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Philistine.
> 
> Put a fly rod in that boy’s hand.


Soon...very soon


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

To the OP, all you need to do is find 2 or 3 guys who love the sport, are great at it, and appreciate just being out in the natural world chasing fish and open to whatever the day brings. 

Simple. Teach that last guy to be better.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Did all you guys start out fly fishing? Have you never tossed a live shrimp? You never missed a shot at a fish? First time on the platform you polled perfectly? Some of you guys sound terrible to fish with. When I was fishing all the time and could go 7 days a week I started to get like some of you. Wanted to throw the fly all the time and so on. Now hardly have anytime. I just want to get out with my pop's and soak some shrimp with him. We soak shrimp because he has disabilities and thats what he can do. So thats what I do. Fishing should be relaxing, slow down and just enjoy being out. Especially with friends and loved ones. Never know when the time comes you can't throw a fly or be out on the boat in the sun for more than a few hours. Trust me I get it some people can be a handful and this isn't directed at any one specific. Just be happy to be on the water!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Oh definitely the above... just was thinking in terms of a dedicated fly fishing trip, for something difficult like bonefish or neurotic goon reds. I enjoy my time just tossing plugs and whatnot as well.

When I started flyfishing I kind of kept it to myself until it was good enough for public consumption.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

not getting too serious about it was the best route when fishing with the kids/ family etc. taking the fun out of fishing is the last thing i want to do.
if i want to sight fish i would go alone or with another dedicated angler.
there i fun for all involved on all levels.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

anytide said:


> not getting too serious about it was the best route when fishing with the kids/ family etc. taking the fun out of fishing is the last thing i want to do.
> if i want to sight fish i would go alone or with another dedicated angler.
> there i fun for all involved on all levels.


When I fished with you, you were so good you only brought one lure


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

makin moves said:


> When I fished with you, you were so good you only brought one lure


His patented ladyfish chunk. Lol


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Megalops said:


> His patented ladyfish chunk. Lol


He can cast it a mile!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Did all you guys start out fly fishing? Have you never tossed a live shrimp? You never missed a shot at a fish? First time on the platform you polled perfectly? Some of you guys sound terrible to fish with. When I was fishing all the time and could go 7 days a week I started to get like some of you. Wanted to throw the fly all the time and so on. Now hardly have anytime. I just want to get out with my pop's and soak some shrimp with him. We soak shrimp because he has disabilities and thats what he can do. So thats what I do. Fishing should be relaxing, slow down and just enjoy being out. Especially with friends and loved ones. Never know when the time comes you can't throw a fly or be out on the boat in the sun for more than a few hours. Trust me I get it some people can be a handful and this isn't directed at any one specific. Just be happy to be on the water!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree being on the water is a blessing! 

The problem is when you have those guys who have the cognitive and physical skills, claim it and want to talk the talk but don't have the discipline to learn a damn knot you taught 10 times. 

If your speaking of eager, disabled or less fortunate. I will kill myself helping! What I am not is a guide for a capable buddy who makes great money and hampers a trip because he is lazy.

So caveat, I always explain what the sport is, in the beginning. Commit or not.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

With a 14 yr old son who is absolutely eaten up with sight casting in shallow water and a 12.75 yr old daughter is is gaining interest, I spend most all time “guiding.” And wouldn’t have it any other way. I’ve caught a few fish and have some grey hair. My wife bought me a nice new 8wt set up the other day and I kind of chuckled thinking it is so rare I’m actually the one casting these days Totally happy with this season. I find more challenge in finding and figuring out the fish and then helping some one else catch them. It’s fun to catch a fish here and there but have a higher calling these days.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Did all you guys start out fly fishing? Have you never tossed a live shrimp? You never missed a shot at a fish? First time on the platform you polled perfectly? Some of you guys sound terrible to fish with.


Sure. Soaking bait on spin gear was a nice little hobby.

But then I found the fly rod and it became a full blown obsession.

Luckily Tampa has a thriving fly community.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

makin moves said:


> Did all you guys start out fly fishing? Have you never tossed a live shrimp? You never missed a shot at a fish? First time on the platform you polled perfectly? Some of you guys sound terrible to fish with.


I don’t care how I catch fish. Whether it’s “sOaKiNg BaIt”, artificial or fly as long as I’m bending rods I’m happy.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Godzuki86 said:


> I don’t care how I catch fish. Whether it’s “sOaKiNg BaIt”, artificial or fly as long as I’m bending rods I’m happy.


Effing A! But man I have gravitated to the buggy whip. BUT I just bought a tenkara rod. Gonna take it to Deutschland and keep it in the truck for ponds and drainage ditches!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm a shift worker so half of my time off is during the week. I try to not fish on the weekends. I know quite a few guys that can cast well, some can even cast and pole but they are rarely off when I'm off, so I just fish by myself a lot. That was one consideration when I was looking for my boat; one that I could easily fish by myself, especially fly fish solo. If it is calm I will pole and fly fish, if it is windy, then I'll use the iPilot to control the boat angle while drifting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t care how you catch fish but it won’t be with bait on my boat. I’ll allow Gulp but not tending a livewell, wasting an hour at the bait stand with all the other googans or scrubbing shrimp guts out of my bilge. They eat artificial just fine. Enjoy y’alls hardheads and gafftop...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t care how you catch fish but it won’t be with bait on my boat. I’ll allow Gulp but not tending a livewell, wasting an hour at the bait stand with all the other googans or scrubbing shrimp guts out of my bilge. They eat artificial just fine. Enjoy y’alls hardheads and gafftop...


What’s a bait stand or a gafftop?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t care how you catch fish but it won’t be with bait on my boat. I’ll allow Gulp but not tending a livewell, wasting an hour at the bait stand with all the other googans or scrubbing shrimp guts out of my bilge. They eat artificial just fine. Enjoy y’alls hardheads and gafftop...


Hell, I think Gulp is nastier than actual bait sometimes.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Godzuki86 said:


> What’s a bait stand or a gafftop?


food truck for googans and a snub-nosed snook


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So...out of respect to this thread I just got back from taking my neighbor sight casting on the skiff. He's a spin guy who grew up chasing bass primarily and he likes to blind cast...ALOT.

So I told him to bring one rod with a small (non-treble hook) artificial and we'd run the skiff around looking for clean water. He shows up with a pearl colored fluke on a weighted offset bass hook. Good enough...its high tide and we're in snook country...

We spent a couple of hours scooting around looking for clean water and poling some edges to work on his 3 o'clock long cast, 10 o'clock half cast, hit the shadow line of that creek mouth, etc.

I let him blind cast when the clouds take away the sun but make him wait for shots when we have decent vis...until we come to an oyster bar I know tends to hold big reds on high tides.

I tell him to make a long reach cast to the leading edge of the oyster bar and let the fluke sink and sit. He does, right on target...and when he reels up a bit of slack he feels weight and sets the hook on a redfish that takes off like a bat out of hell. I spin the boat and start pushing for open water while he lets the fish run...but then it reverses and runs right under the back of the boat where I get a good look at it. (holy.shit.it.was.huge) He tries to fish over the top of me instead of under the boat and that gives the fish just enough slack to get loose.

I'm cursing a blue streak over losing one of the biggest redfish I've seen this year but he had the biggest shit eating grin on his face.

Right after that he drilled a nice cruising red in the ear hole and landed behind another, spooking them both.

But as we made the call to head back to the ramp he admitted he had fun casting at fish instead of casting blind. So...progress. *lol*


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Hell, I think Gulp is nastier than actual bait sometimes.


Because it is.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Let it dry up on the hook.
Some kind of industrial rubber.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sight fishing is definitely not for everybody. My middle son likes to fish, but doesn't like sight fishing. I think most people who sight fish have caught enough fish that catching is not the main consideration and they're looking for something more challenging. Another thing that a lot of people don't realize is that we're only allowed to catch a certain number of fish in our life and then we have to switch to something like golf or racquetball or simply quit living. Having gotten the email (from the Big Guy) a few years ago that I was within about 85% of my quota, I sight fish with fly almost exclusively now, so I'm safe. Most of it offshore but I have a skiff for when we have tailing tides. I have some friends who fly fish with me but some others are still perch-jerkers and I enjoy both. And I do like to fish alone sometimes because then I only have to listen to one person whine.


----------



## Brian Yearty (Oct 11, 2018)

If they are truly your friends and can not sightcast to meet your expectations,being a friend you would take some of your time and help them.

You came Into this world not knowing how to wipe your bottom and who taught you? Someone else, do the same for a friend, they will cherish it.


----------



## Tim warren (Sep 17, 2016)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

crboggs said:


> But as we made the call to head back to the ramp he admitted he had fun casting at fish instead of casting blind. So...progress. *lol*


This right here. This is why I take my googan friends sight fishing. I want them to experience this feeling. 

The rest of you are making me out to be some crabby monster that expects perfection from anybody who steps foot on my vessel of the God’s. Chill.

I don’t expect them to be perfect. But I’m damn sure gonna bitch about them when they’re not. And I expect them to do the same when I flub up. 

But seriously... they suck.


----------



## FlyLZ (Mar 1, 2019)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


You answered your own damn question. Take your wife. Make her wear a cheeky bikini. Enjoy both shows.


----------



## Hooked Up (Aug 8, 2016)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


Just chalk it up to a day sight seeing. Practice with them in the front yard. Iscuss and switch to a spinning reel if they reel want a shot.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

I would teach them where and how to target the fish ,if they don't do it the way you want ,don't invite them ,enjoy your time ,don't let others spoil it .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AMiller said:


> This right here. This is why I take my googan friends sight fishing. I want them to experience this feeling.
> 
> The rest of you are making me out to be some crabby monster that expects perfection from anybody who steps foot on my vessel of the God’s. Chill.
> 
> ...


Having high expectations of the people on your boat isn’t a bad thing. Go easy now and then but the rest of the time give it hell.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I prefer to fish alone to get away from people but when I do take someone out I invite people who’s company I enjoy regardless of their skill set. Just adapt accordingly to what is biting and your guests capabilities. If I’m in a determined mood to target something specific I go alone or invite my one buddy who gets it.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

AMiller said:


> Here is my dilemma. I only have a couple friends that can put out an accurate cast. Recently I was fishing with a close buddy of mine. I was on the platform with the push pole, he was on the bow with a spinning rod, a school of slot redfish were tails up at about 10 o clock inside of 30 ft. We watch them. Picture painted. I say they are slowly moving left to right, put it a couple feet in front of them and wait for them to get there and twitch it. He makes his first cast, 20 feet past them and the line falls on their heads. The fish move, he makes his next cast, hits them square in the face. They bolt. The rest of the day proceeds like this. This is just one example and this could apply to the majority of my friends. Putting a fly rod in their hands is like asking a dog to preform surgery.
> 
> Now I could get off the platform to trade them spots, but then I'd have to suffer thru their poling. And I don't know if my anxiety could handle that. My wife can outcast most people, including myself, but we have a 5 month old so getting to fish together is rare.
> 
> So what do I do? What's the etiquette here? Practice my patience? Let them botch one cast and then make the cast myself from the platform? Get new friends?


Simple. Park the boat on a firm bottom flat. Everybody OUT


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The wife and kid will be ready to join you soon enough. They grow up fast!


----------

